# (Quistion) MEK + water and Fairy



## Sau (Dec 26, 2022)

hi guys, I don’t know a lot about chemistry and I’ve seen some videos on internet about chemical reaction between ( MEK + distilled water with fairy dish cleaner )

I tired alot to understand what happens in this reaction but I couldn’t fined any answers on the int

can u describe what is exactly happening in such reaction and what will I have in the end?


one more question
I also want to know what happens when mexing (sugar + vinegar 5%)

sorry if my questions look silly, unfortunately I’m mot a chemist


----------



## StarWars

What is MEK ??


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

StarWars said:


> What is MEK ??



StarWarsmethyl ethyl ketone


----------



## Sau

Any info? ):


----------

